# Effects of weather fronts



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Do river fish react differently than lake fish to weather fronts? If so please give specifics including why if possible. Conventional wisdom says fish before a front moves in but I have had some of my best fishing right *after* a front has moved through. Example - night before last I got skunked, then went to same spot last night *after* the storm had passed through and fish were on fire. Is it possible for fish to be conditioned to know water is going to come up and to grab a quick meal before looking for a place to hunker down? Water had not come up yet and was still clear. Thanks for your input. I fish primarily for smallmouth but have observed this with other species in the river.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone? I am just trying to learn, so throw out a theory if you got one.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

I live near the Maumee river and fronts do have an effect. The best bet is find the bait fish in the daytime and cast lures that simulate that bait or use that bait under a bobber. Wade upstream or float downstream and cast perpendicular to shore along ledges and you will find some smallies. Night time changes things and live bait works best unless you are in creek channels or pools. Then you can try many bass lures depending on conditions. Hope this helps...


----------

